# how to pick out of sibling kids?



## daisymay

so i am going to be purchasing a buckling. she gave me the choice of which one. how do i figure that out with kid photos. they just look like cute babies.i can post photos this evening if that will help.

also i have two doelings that i plan on retaining one. how do i choose when they are only 1-2 months old?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Post a pic of them plz! Are you looking for a good breeding buck or a pet?


----------



## daisymay

will be a buck. i have his granddams son from last year. okay i will tonight.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Okay!


----------



## daisymay




----------



## daisymay




----------



## Lil Boogie

daisymay said:


> View attachment 206011


This boy! He has moonspots & He is Piebald which is great!


----------



## Calistar

I like the black one. He looks like he has much better body capacity, deeper, with a better brisket. His brother is not bad either (and Oak Apple breeds beautiful goats!) and of course the lighter one is much flashier, but your breeding stock should be chosen based on conformation and not color. That said, you're the one who has to look at him every day


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Calistar said:


> I like the black one. He looks like he has much better body capacity, deeper, with a better brisket. His brother is not bad either (and Oak Apple breeds beautiful goats!) and of course the lighter one is much flashier, but your breeding stock should be chosen based on conformation and not color. That said, you're the one who has to look at him every day


I agree! He definitely looks wider which is super good! You want wide does so they can pass kids easier and hold a udder better.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Lil Boogie said:


> This boy! He has moonspots & He is Piebald which is great!


I don’t think the first one has moonspots... But I think the second one does! Those brown little spots look like they could be!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Champion Fence Jumpers said:


> I don’t think those are moonspots... Moonspots are grey.


 Actually They vary in *color* Ranging from light creme to silver to tan to dark brown. They can come in many different *colors*, but will never be *true white or *true black. Moon spots on kids often (not always) start out dark and will lighten as they age.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Lil Boogie said:


> Actually They vary in *color* Ranging from light creme to silver to tan to dark brown. They can come in many different *colors*, but will never be *true white or *true black. Moon spots on kids often (not always) start out dark and will lighten as they age.


Yep! I edited my comment because I know there is other colors. 😉


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

The first one looks like it just has spots, not moonspots.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yep they do! And I wasn't talking about the brown spots from the belly up to his head because moonspots can't be on white!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Lil Boogie said:


> Yep they do! And I wasn't talking about the brown spots from the belly up to his head because moonspots can't be on white!


Oh, I didn’t know that!


----------



## Calistar

Lil Boogie said:


> Yep they do! And I wasn't talking about the brown spots from the belly up to his head because moonspots can't be on white!


The spots on his neck/head are moonspots. They're not on white, they're on cream. Both boys are heavily moonspotted. Easier to see on the lighter buck, but the black buck's moonspots will almost certainly turn lighter as he ages so he should be a flashy boy too.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Calistar said:


> The spots on his neck/head are moonspots. They're not on white, they're on cream. Both boys are heavily moonspotted. Easier to see on the lighter buck, but the black buck's moonspots will almost certainly turn lighter as he ages so he should be a flashy boy too.


Sorry I couldn't tell if he was white or cream bec of the lighting lol


----------



## daisymay

thank you everyone...
i like the darker one but i dont like alot of white. i couldnt tell if the first one was white or cream. any one else have an opinion?


----------



## daisymay

Anyone else?


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

I think he is cream. White is usually pure white. Cream still looks white so if you don’t like white than you probably won’t like cream that much.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

I have a pure cream doeling that looks like this.


----------



## daisymay

His mom is actually not much white but has moo spots and is gold and dad is buckskin. Dams dam I thought was white but she was a light gold with hidden moo spots obviously as that is where they came from.I have this guys granddams son which is just solid chocolate so these guys are surprising on all the color. 
Any others see any conformation differences?


----------



## daisymay

What about the light guys rear color? Is that mean he’s a buckskin too?


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

daisymay said:


> What about the light guys rear color? Is that mean he’s a buckskin too?


No, I don’t think he is a buckskin as he doesn’t have a cape.. Possibly a chocolate or Chamiosee? 
@NigerianDwarfOwner707 @happybleats


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

The black one has better conformation. He is wide and he has a better brisket.


----------



## daisymay

So you don’t think it’s just the light colored one isn’t standing as well? I’m trying to not be colored blind meaning I don’t like color so would prefer the darker one .


----------



## daisymay

Also they think both are polled so far. What is the likely hood of one actually just slow and still grow horns later?


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

daisymay said:


> Also they think both are polled so far. What is the likely hood of one actually just slow and still grow horns later?


Slim. They will have little buds on the horn area before 10 days old. If they don’t have buds that feel like a Hershey kiss by now then they are polled. How old are they? What are you looking for? Better confirmation or better color?


----------



## Morning Star Farm

I really like the black kid. He appears sharper and deeper overall than his littermate. I think he's really stylish.
As for color, I think the first kid almost has a type of cou clair pattern, but I'm not too familiar with the swiss colors. I do know that they can appear in Nigerians though.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

Also if they do grow little horns later on but are just really small and not long at all then they are likely giraffe polled.


----------



## daisymay

Conformation, I think the photo was a week or so not sure though. They were born on the 8th


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

daisymay said:


> Conformation


Okay, I would definitely go with the black one you won’t regret it. He is handsome and from the pic he looks to have great conformation. Do you have any other photos of them? Rear and front view would be very helpful to see actually how wide they are!


----------



## daisymay

No they don’t have time to do that usually.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

daisymay said:


> No they don’t have time to do that usually.


Okay, I understand. I would go with the black one definitely!!


----------



## daisymay

Great I liked that one better by the photo.


----------



## Calistar

You can always ask the breeders, too. They're the ones who see the kids every day and know whether the photos represent them accurately. They can feel things you can't see from a photo. I'm sure they'd be able to give you an honest opinion/assessment if you asked.


----------



## daisymay

New photo. Farm was nice enough to take another photo.
-


----------



## daisymay

See anything different?


----------



## daisymay

So the farm said they like both but at the moment they like the lighter one a bit more. They don’t breed for color either.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

He looks the same to me tbh. I’m going to leave this one up to you.. Go with your gut. 😊


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

daisymay said:


> So the farm said they like both but at the moment they like the lighter one a bit more. They don’t breed for color either.


Maybe he is sweeter than the other one.


----------



## daisymay

no i believe it was slightly longer bone and longer rump.


----------



## daisymay

well i decided to go with the lighter one due to the breeder liking him a bit more. will update with photos in a few months when i bring him home before he turns into a buck and turns more yellow 
hoping he doesnt throw lots of light colored kids....
thank you all no matter what i think i would of been happy with either of them.


----------



## daisymay

just brought the light colored youngin home. if I pretend he is one color he looks very nice! very long with awesome rear leg angulation, the breeder brought both guys out for me too see. Both were great but im glad I went for the lighter colored one. 
hoping to get a photo of him and maybe figure out his color. his front part is likely cream then he has gold then the darker color kind of like buckskin color? so I have no idea other then he is gold/dilute not really seeing moonpsot but maybe the darker color is moonspots?


----------



## Kaitlyn

The one you chose has a very nice long neck and it looks like his brisket extended slightly with the second photo, but i'm no expert what so ever. Seems a little thinner, less wide, but nice looking over all! Would love updated photos!


----------



## daisymay

he does have more strength then his sibling which was okay with me since my does are small/more fine bone.they both looked the same width and he was slightly longer. I think either one would of worked 
I also kind of fell for a doeling they had so will have to put up photos of her in a another post even though I didn't bring her home since she was only 4 weeks.
I will hopefully get a photo of him next week. thank you all!


----------



## daisymay

Here are some photos of the young lad. He is so friendly


----------



## Sfgwife

Ask for pics of them standing naturally. Those back legs like that are horrible to see much. Not a natural position at all. Ask for behind them pics as well. You want to see how wide they are.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisymay said:


> No they don’t have time to do that usually.



If they want to sell them they can make time..... imo.


----------



## Ranger1

Taking natural pictures of bottle fed kids can be extremely hard, time consuming, and impossible…


----------



## MellonFriend

daisymay said:


> Here are some photos of the young lad. He is so friendly


He is so handsome! Do you end up purchasing him then?


----------



## FizzyGoats

He is adorable.


----------



## Goatastic43

Cutie!


----------



## daisymay

Yup,when I went to see him I liked him better then his brother. He looks kind of silly now his back end is very hairy.


----------



## Lil Boogie

What a HANDSOME young man!!!!! I love him sooooo much!


----------

